# Seal Rocks - offers of interest for a trip in O8



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Yakkers

Ok so i had a chat to the people at the site i stayed at and we can rent a big place called the lodge - it sleeps 42 people !!!! Its $800 per night min of two nights - and i think if you want to stay a night extra either side of a weekend its 20 or something bucks per person per night. Its in a bit of a rain forest next to the beach at treachery camp.

http://www.treacherycamp.com.au/

Its got a big common room - big bbq and fire pit. plus industrial size fridges and stoves.

The place gets booked up a lot - so i'll need to check availability - could be in Feb or Mar.

I should imagine its going to be mostly coastal fishing - have a look at my intro to the area on my trip report -"Laugh !! I nearly died!!!. Saying this though Myall lakes is pretty close - but think that its more fun ocean side!!

Expressions of interest would be good - i think we would need at least 20 people that should work out at 80 bucks ahead pp ( without food ) FYI the rooms / cabins have bunks and some have double beds (x2). So families if need be could have a whole bunk cabin or try and go for a double bed.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Subject to the dates and assuming its not clashing with the SW Rocks camping trip then I think its a do-able trip.

Brian


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Interest expressed!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Have fun fellas - I got no chance of getting more than a couple of hours off around that time next year - with a baby due.

I just cry when I see the reports. I'm sure it will be a whole stack of fun.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Why not :shock: :shock: bring the baby Phoenix - just dont sleep in the cabin next to me!!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

some more pics


----------

